# The Year That Was



## Belvedeer (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm sure threads of similar nature have been posted around here, but as I am on the eve of a new year I am reflecting on my year that was. Most importantly the progress that I made in my life.

I'll list mine below, but my fellow SASer's list your forward progress over the past year.


One of the things I entered 2004 with was trying to transition out of the IT/Internet industries and move into a new line of work, which I did when I took a job selling cars in Feb 2004. While I left that job at the end of July it has showed me that I do have some abilities to sell, and that I can work outside of the IT sector. So I look at this part of my life as a positive.

I've also made progress in riding myself of any remnants of what caused my life to spiral downward, namely my time in Seattle. Back in November 2004 I get ties with someone I had been working for/with since 2000. The relationship was not good for me or my life as it kept me in the past and it was best for me to move on. Yet another positive this year.

I've also recently acquired an economical car so I can look for work in a serious manner. I'm waiting to hear back from a company with regards to a great job, should I get it this job would be a great start to the year for me.

There are other smaller steps that I've taken in the right direction and I've still got lots of work to do so I can get my life back on track, but I am going into the new year full of optimism and a much better outlook on life.

So tell me what things stick out in your mind as positive steps you've taken in the year that was?


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

-I went out and got a job. Started working part time hours and now am working my way up to full time hours.

-I am more outgoing than I was. opcorn


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

This past year I
- had a few lengthy, non-work-related conversations. One in particular, I was chatting with a waitress and we were yakking so long my food got cold 

- became an active movie-goer, giving me precious conversation material and helped a lot with the above.

- spent less time at home than 2003... actively tried to get outside and do something (anything).

-Ryan


----------

